# Strange blinker / Directional / Turn Signal sound



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Everyone
The car started some strange thing lately. Did some searching and it appears that there was a recall on the MKIV VWs for this. Something in the hazard switch.
Basically the turn signals work fine, but after it returns to the center position you can still hear the relay clicking away. I searched, but only found this on the VWs. Anyone else had this happen?
I'm waiting for some reasonably warm weather so I can have a look at the bulbs and maybe the stalk... maybe the hazard switch I guess...
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Strange blinker / Directional / Turn Signal sound (Massboykie)*

my mkiv gti did something like that- it turned out to be the stalk(very common), i was replaced by the dealer under warranty. but i'm not possitive that is what is wrong with your audi


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Strange blinker / Directional / Turn Signal sound (Massboykie)*

Drove a '01 TT 225HP to do some work on it and noticed it doing what you described. After using signals, relay intermittently and randomly "clicks fast" and eventually stops on it's own.
I got it to happen in the driveway and it was not turning on any exterior bulbs, just the relay clicking.
New Relay ?


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Strange blinker / Directional / Turn Signal sound (GLS-S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLS-S4* »_Drove a '01 TT 225HP to do some work on it and noticed it doing what you described. After using signals, relay intermittently and randomly "clicks fast" and eventually stops on it's own.
I got it to happen in the driveway and it was not turning on any exterior bulbs, just the relay clicking.
New Relay ?

Either relay or stalk. I don't know of any easy way to test for which.
My stalk is bad but doesn't trigger the relay like that. It just has ALOT of free movement.


----------

